# airdrie to bathgate cycle path



## lmk1 (28 Dec 2010)

the airdrie to bathgate cycle path (part of sustrans route 75) has been shut for the past couple of years. It was due to re open in early december and i was wondering whether it is open again? the snow is finally melting and i was hoping to find out whether it's passable and open again?


----------



## top-tube (28 Dec 2010)

Good question. I've been searching interweb for same answer. Official Bathgate Airdrie rail link website says it is not due to open until Spring 2011. I'm not sure how true this is though.

http://www.airdriebathgateraillink.co.uk/faq#cycle-path-faqs


----------



## lmk1 (28 Dec 2010)

sustrans website does indeed say this (opening in spring) however both glasgow ctc and edinburgh ctc as well as go bike were all to run an opening ride on 12 december which was only cancelled due to snow so i suspect the route is indeed open. it's been too snowy to venture up there but i was hoping someone more local than me might be able to clarify if it's clear of snow and ice.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Dec 2010)

It is a route I have never done (although I have been on the rail link - the very first public run as part of a Railtour in early November behind a couple of '37s don't ya know, and also did the Pedal For Scotland in September there (along the roads)). 

Whereabouts in Airdrie does it start?? Bearing in mind I don't know Airdire for Adam other than where the station is, and how close does the track stick to the railway?? (I am recovering from serious illness and have just started getting on the bike again, so I might need to use the train if I get too knackered).

Thanks, Doug of Dumbarton.


----------



## HJ (31 Dec 2010)

As I understand it (and I maybe wrong on this) the new cycle path is scheduled to open in Spring 2011, so you have to wait a few months yet...


----------



## HJ (31 Dec 2010)

Oh and there is are a full set of plans relating to the railway line and re-located cycle track, here.


----------



## sleekitcollie (31 Dec 2010)

im sure they are still working on it , they were a cpl weeks ago when i passed ( in the car ) caldercrux /forrestfield area


----------



## soulful dog (1 Jan 2011)

I'm looking forward to this re-opening so I can head east from Glasgow along the cycle path (only ever been from SECC out to just past Uddingston), but I went to take the dog a walk along the path at Dalmarnock Road a month or two ago and found it was shut, hopefully the M74 extension will have been completed by the summer.....


----------



## Grendel (2 Feb 2011)

There is a short section (unofficially) opened between Plains and Caldercruix. A very nice surface, sadly already graffitied. There are some sections laid, but entrance/exits aren't finished. No sign of any path between Clarkston and Plains at all. I was at Blackridge on Monday and you can see some parts are complete, but you cannot access them. Overall it's unfinished and if the station situation is anything to go by, probably well behind schedule.
You should also note that a new school is being built in Airdrie, on the current site of route 75 at Gartlea. I imagine diversions will also be in place there.


----------



## Grendel (3 Feb 2011)

Incidentally, despite many of these stations being marked as cycle interchange stations with route 75, there is NO area for carrying bikes on board. I spoke to Scotrail who confirmed that you must stand with your bike for the whole journey. Great.


----------



## Grendel (9 Mar 2011)

Apparently Network Rail aren't putting in the section of cycletrack between Drumgelloch and Plains. This forces cyclists on to one of the worst stretches of the A89, with speeding traffic and a tight bend. No announcement, it's simply been dropped quietly.


----------



## Brandane (9 Mar 2011)

Grendel said:


> Incidentally, despite many of these stations being marked as cycle interchange stations with route 75, there is NO area for carrying bikes on board. I spoke to Scotrail who confirmed that you must stand with your bike for the whole journey. Great.



I think they are using the old trains from the Clyde Coast routes on this new line (once we get the new ones which were supposed to start appearing last December; no sign of them yet). If so, I am all too familiar with them! They are actually not bad for transporting bikes. There is a toilet in the middle carriage of each 3 carriage section and outside the toilet (which is always "out of service" anyway ) there is a space big enough for bikes. You just have to secure it to a rail so it doesn't slide about. Failing that, wedge it in beside the doors on the side of the train away from the platform.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Mar 2011)

Brandane said:


> Failing that, wedge it in beside the doors on the side of the train away from the platform.



I have always done that - I learned very early on that if you wedge it a certain way then it will be unlikely to fall over due to the motion of the train (it's happened 3 times in about 15 years).

It never ceases to amaze me just how many people I see who never realise this and have their bikes either blocking another area (such as the seats), or they just stand glakitly beside their bike for the entire journey not realising. I ued to try and explain to people, but they obviously were too dense to realise what I was saying.

I go and sit down near to the bike and only get up to change what side it is on depending on the next station (or on the VERY rare occasions I hear a 'Crash' ). If they want to stand like an idiot, let them - more seats for the rest of us.


----------



## fimm (10 Mar 2011)

Grendel said:


> Apparently Network Rail aren't putting in the section of cycletrack between Drumgelloch and Plains. This forces cyclists on to one of the worst stretches of the A89, with speeding traffic and a tight bend. No announcement, it's simply been dropped quietly.



Where did you get this from?


----------



## Grendel (10 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> Where did you get this from?



Someone in Network Rail. 

I've had it confirmed by the access officer at North Lanarkshire Council.
Sustrans website has nothing about it.


----------



## Grendel (14 Mar 2011)

fimm said:


> Where did you get this from?


Confirmed by Network Rail today.
The section between Drumgelloch and Plains will shadow the A89, but will be separated in some way. Not clear yet as it is apparently at the planning stage.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Apr 2011)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have always done that - I learned very early on that if you wedge it a certain way then it will be unlikely to fall over due to the motion of the train (it's happened 3 times in about 15 years).
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me just how many people I see who never realise this and have their bikes either blocking another area (such as the seats), or they just stand glakitly beside their bike for the entire journey not realising. I ued to try and explain to people, but they obviously were too dense to realise what I was saying.
> 
> I go and sit down near to the bike and only get up to change what side it is on depending on the next station (or on the VERY rare occasions I hear a 'Crash' ). If they want to stand like an idiot, let them - more seats for the rest of us.



Had this the other day there - I was sitting opposite a guy holding a shiny new white Boardman thingy and tried telling him. He just said 'Yep' and continued to sit there holding it all the way, the ****ing eejit!


----------



## primalgeek (30 Apr 2011)

I did part of this route today... see http://connect.garmi...tivity/82533846 for the route I took.

In general the surface of the new path is excellent quality and is both wide and smooth. Signage is very poor tho'; For those of you who do NCN75 from East to West as you approach the new / upgraded section of railway at Bathgate will come across 3 NCN75 signs ( 1 obviously points back the way you came ) with 1 pointing left and the other pointing right... take the left one!!! I initially didn't leading to about 15-20 mins of being lost in Bathgate. Another point to note is when you see a sign for Flood around the blackridge area, heed it as this seems more of a permanent feature and at this point stay away from the right (east to west) side of the path.

I followed the cycle path upto Plains and then just stuck to the road, so I have no idea where it goes after that. However, right before I turned off Cairnhill Road in Airdrie, I saw another NCN75 sign that I haven't notice before which calls for some more investigation another day.


----------

